

The iPad's answer to Courier - stcredzero
http://www.popplet.com/

======
stcredzero
I think this has great potential. This might be a killer app for the iPad.
This seems like an excellent tool for brainstorming and journaling. This can
handle a lot of the functionality shown in the Microsoft Courier ad. A website
where a Javascript version can be shared and edited collaboratively would go a
long way towards making this a killer app! The addition of a desktop version
for Windows, OS X, and Linux (possibly based on WebKit) would seal the deal.

